# bisnietos en género mixto



## astoral25

Aparte de estas palabras,

der Enkel=nieto
die Enkelin=nieta
die Enkelinnen=nietas
*das Enkelkind=nieto/a
die Enkelkinder=nietos/as o mixto
das groskind=nieto/a(en Suiza, la letra exacta no puedo introducirla ya que en España no tenemos esa letra y no la encuentro aquí)
die groskinder=nietos/as o mixto*

Para los bisnietos no encuentro *nada *que englobe el género mixto:

der grosenkel=bisnieto
die grosenkelin=bisnieta
der Urenkel=bisnieto
die Urenkelin=bisnieta

Sin embargo, para los bisabuelos/as sí que existe:
der Urgrosvater(que se debe pronunciar en español como uagrosfata imagino)
die Urgrosväter
die Urgrosmutter
die Urgrosmütter
die Urgroseltern=*género mixto*
Y si me apuras los tatarabuelos/as:
die Ururgroseltern=*género mixto*


----------



## Alemanita

astoral25 said:


> Aparte de estas palabras,
> 
> der Enkel=nieto
> die Enkelin=nieta
> die Enkelinnen=nietas
> *das Enkelkind=nieto/a
> die Enkelkinder=nietos/as o mixto
> das groskind=nieto/a(en Suiza, la letra exacta no puedo introducirla ya que en España no tenemos esa letra y no la encuentro aquí)
> die groskinder=nietos/as o mixto*
> 
> Para los bisnietos no encuentro *nada *que englobe el género mixto:
> 
> der grosenkel=bisnieto
> die grosenkelin=bisnieta
> der Urenkel=bisnieto
> die Urenkelin=bisnieta
> 
> Sin embargo, para los bisabuelos/as sí que existe:
> der Urgrosvater(que se debe pronunciar en español como uagrosfata imagino)
> die Urgrosväter
> die Urgrosmutter
> die Urgrosmütter
> die Urgroseltern=*género mixto*
> Y si me apuras los tatarabuelos/as:
> die Ururgroseltern=*género mixto*




En primer lugar, si no encuentras la letra "ß", puedes usar la "ss", especialmente en Suiza.
EDITO: Hay una opción cuando escribes en el foro, está arriba a la derecha, es una letra omega y si le haces clic aparecen muchas letras especiales,  también la letra ß.

Por lo de bisnietos, pienso que tienes razón, puesto que no se usa  - o al menos yo no lo he escuchado nunca -"Urenkelkinder" (de ahí el neutro, de: Kind, Kinder). Por lo cual podrías cómodamente usar "die Urenkel" si te refieres a bisnietos y bisnietas.

También para los bisabuelos tienes razón, dado que "Eltern" engloba padre y madre.

Saludos.


----------



## baufred

astoral25 said:


> Para los bisnietos no encuentro *nada *que englobe el género mixto:


... simplemente: *die* Urenkel ... estan incluidos los masculinos y femeninos 

Saludos  --  baufred  --

... al respecto: *der/die Großenkel/-in*
ver: http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Groszenkel

act.: ... por mala suerte, doblado con Alemanita ...


----------



## Alemanita

baufred said:


> ... simplemente: *die* Urenkel ... estan incluidos los masculinos y femeninos
> 
> Saludos  --  baufred  --
> 
> ... al respecto: *der/die Großenkel/-in*
> ver: http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Groszenkel
> 
> act.: ... por mala suerte, doblado con Alemanita ...



Mala suerte, no, Baufred - casualidad o causalidad, depende del punto de vista.
Un pregunta: ¿porqué escribiste Groszenkel así, con -sz-? Creo que esto confunde a los que están aprendiendo ...


----------



## baufred

Alemanita said:


> Un pregunta: ¿porqué escribiste Groszenkel así, con -sz-? Creo que esto confunde a los que están aprendiendo ...


*¡... no he escrito yo!*  ... el internet (> en los vínculos ... tampoco la informática en general) no conoce la letra "ß" - por eso se usa "sz"  ... ¿no lo sabes? 

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## astoral25

... simplemente: *die* Urenkel ... estan incluidos los masculinos y femeninos 

Pero no sería der Urenkel, die Urenkelin.......?
Urenkel->masculino
Urenkelin->femenino


----------



## Alemanita

astoral25 said:


> ... simplemente: *die* Urenkel ... estan incluidos los masculinos y femeninos
> 
> Pero no sería der Urenkel, die Urenkelin.......?
> Urenkel->masculino
> Urenkelin->femenino



Sí, pero no hay otra manera de decirlo en plural que "die Urenkel", lo cual incluye bisnietos y bisnietas; a no ser que quieras ser pedante y decir "die Urenkel und Urenkelinnen", lo cual sería lo gramaticalmente correcto, pero nadie lo usa así en la vida cotidiana.


----------



## astoral25

es cierto, porque el plural de Urenkel es Urenkel......o decir die Urenkel und Unkelin(el bisnieto y la bisnieta).......porque si dices die Urenkel und Urenkelinnen(el bisnieto y las bisnietas)....o sólamente die Urenkelinnen?


----------



## Alemanita

astoral25 said:


> es cierto, porque el plural de Urenkel es Urenkel......o decir die Urenkel und Unkelin(el bisnieto y la bisnieta)......o decir die Urenkel und Unkelin(el bisnieto y la bisnieta).)....o sólamente die Urenkelinnen?



Qué lío te estás haciendo!
1 - Sí, el plural de der Urenkel es die Urenkel.
2 - no sé a qué te refieres con: o decir die Urenkel und Unkelin(el bisnieto y la bisnieta)
     Puedes especificar que son los bisnietos y las bisnietas diciendo: die Urenkel und die Urenkelinnen.
3 - y esto: o decir die Urenkel und Unkelin(el bisnieto y la bisnieta). está mal: die Urenkel NO significa el bisnieto sino los bisnietos y Unkelin no          significa nada.
4 - solamente die Urenkelinnen significa las bisnietas y punto.

Me retiro de este hilo, creo que está más que claro.


----------



## astoral25

Te parecerá claro a ti, porque aun sigo preguntando lo mismo .

Porque puedes usar *die Urenkel *para designar bisnietos y bisnietas; y* NO* puedes emplear *die Urenkelinnen*(lo escribí mal, perdón). Al fin de cuentas ambos son plurales, porque el género masculino puede tirar con las riendas de ambos géneros...me entiendes?.

O bien decir(lo escribí mal, lo siento): *die Urenkel und Urenkelin*. O sea, el género plural compuesto por un bisnieto y una bisnieta.Para entendernos, die(*Urenkel und Urenkelin). *De echo le sigo sin ver la lógica que esta expresión valga die Urenkel und die Urenkelinnen pero no *die Urenkel und Urenkelin.*A ver si consigo que me entiendas aquí, usar un sólo determinante, die, para ambos sustantivos.


Gracias.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola astoral:





> Porque puedes usar *die Urenkel *para designar bisnietos y bisnietas; y* NO* puedes emplear *die Urenkelinnen*


Porque es como en España: Las nietas son sólo niñas. Los nietos pueden ser de ambos géneros.


> *die Urenkel und Urenkelin. *O sea, el género plural compuesto por un bisnieto y una bisnieta


No lo puedes escribir así en alemán.
¿Se puede escribir en español "_los bisnieto y bisnieta_"?
Aquí se dice _der Urenkel und die Urenkelin_.


----------



## astoral25

No, en España tampoco se puede.
Y lo de usar el género masculino para ambos géneros es muy cierto, aquí es común emplearlo pero siendo sincero me dicen nietos y no pienso en chico y chica, sólo en chicos. De echo no soy partidario de ello o no le veo sentido. Por lo q veo es algo común dentro y fuera de España.

Gracias...Danke.


----------

